# problema GRUB loading stage 1.5

## drea

O PARTIZIONI 

hda5 boot

hda6 swap

hda7 root 

  come devo impostare grub.conf ??? o provatom in mille modi !! 

  e come impostare grub con root e setup ??? 

le partizioni solo logiche vanno bene ??

----------

## ago

sii più esplicito nella richiesta.

Cmq come suggerisce il manuale:

```
root (hd0,4)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

supponendo il fatto che stai operando sul tuo hd0.

Il tuo grub.conf potrebbe essere di questo tipo:

```
default 0

title Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/NomeDellaTuaImmagine root=/dev/hda7
```

supponendo che non hai usato initrd e genkernel  :Smile: 

----------

## drea

in ke senso ke non o usato intrpid e genkernel !! scusami la ignoranza .

----------

## k01

se l'hai configurato manualmente non hai usato genkernel nè stai usando un initrd se non l'hai configurato di proposito.

riguardo a genkernel leggiti la relativa sezione dell'handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

riguardo all'initrd leggiti http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs e ti chiarerai le idee

----------

## drea

orma mi dice error 15 o modificato il nome dell immagine  devo farlo ??

----------

## drea

non mi trova l'immagine eppure lo copiata pero lo copiata !! come posso sapere la mia immagine ??

----------

## drea

e partito lavvio pero la scelta del kernel 

come nome kerenel o lasciato solo kernel e basta va bene ??

----------

